# Multi-Room System



## avuk (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd like to combine the many audio apparatus in my house into one system. Anyone know who will do a good job with it, and is there any information about this anywhere?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

No one could recommend anyone since no one knows where you live.

BG


----------



## avuk (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd like to try to dabble on my own but I've seen very little information on the topic. Anyone know where I can find out more?
I live in the UK, in Warwickshire.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi avuk :wave:

What audio-bits do you have, and where in the house?


----------

